# awsome day on NAS



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

stopped at outcast and got some live shrimp and headed to the base. got out around 3 or so, met up with robert (cornflake) on NAS. we started on the seawall but couldnt buy a bite so we moved to a different, undisclosed location. action was immediate with black snapper and undersized grouper. we literally saw THOUSANDS of mullet swim by in a couple hours. we filled my cooler all the way up with finger mullet for future baits.

i kept a live mullet on a balloon to try for a king but never got hit

robert ended up catching a stud flounder that he gave to me along with a sheepshead. the sheepie actually came outa the water to hit his live shrimp! something ive never seen before and was pretty cool to see

i got broke off several times by grouper with my light rod. 

i evenually change out to a slab of bonita on the balloon for a shark, but the wind and current kept pushing my bait into the jettie so i just let it set along side it. about 30 minutes before dark my balloon starts moving pretty fast so i rush to grab it and fight the fish. wasnt 30 seconds and he put me in the rocks, but hes still on, so i wait and try to get it to swim back out. after a 30 minutes tug of war with the fish it the rocks i finally get em loose and get it to the top where robert quickly gaffs this monster bay grouper, take a few pics. 










fish was 34" @ 18lbs. my new personal best in the bay and by far the biggest ive seen off the base. its hard to see with my poor camera phone but you can see the gut on this old fish.its mouth was completely smooth, signifying its age.

the fish wouldnt fit in the cooler so we had to lay an old blanket on the floorboard and drove home!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Your picture of the Gag just gave your undesclosed spot away... I know where it is but i won't tell.:doh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

not everybody knows where that is.. i doubt hardly anybody knows where that is


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/19/2009)*not everybody knows where that is.. i doubt hardly anybody knows where that is


I do, but I work right here on NAS on the water. Nice fish by the way. I have caught keeper reds and flounder off the base, but no keeper grouper yet.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well jon if you wana try your luck at a grouper we can meet up sometime and ill show ya a couple holes


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Catch BB And Yes I know that Spot to Was Fishing It Before you were Born,:moon Man I sure am Getting Old!!!!!:banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if anybody wants some of this fish then you are more than welcome to come by and pick some up for dinner


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Count me in for a slab of that fish! I'll get some tonight when we go!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What days of the week and hours can you fish out there? I am military up at Whiting. Thanks


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, I know where that is.. Its on NAS next to the water and the bridge..


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *chaps (10/19/2009)*What days of the week and hours can you fish out there? I am military up at Whiting. Thanks


Go here and read up.

http://www.naspensacola-mwr.com/water/basefishing.html


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!! WAY TO GO BRANDON!!!!:clap:clap:clap Thats a nice one. I have fished the wall from a boat, but just caught a lot of Sharks (im not military, but my pops who owns the boat is)


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

VERY NICE CATCH BRANDON :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess you have to have military id to fish on base?


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome stud grouper! Congrats...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Inn Deep (10/20/2009)*I guess you have to have military id to fish on base?


Correct.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice grouper. I work out on nasp if anyone wants to go sometime let me know. Or if anyone wants to go pomp fishing when the run gets hot let me know.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone who wants to fish around NAS just let me know when your going and where your going and i'll walk down and meet yah there


----------



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for the report. gonna hit it this weekend.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome, i'll be hitting up the pier friday night, Port ops saturday afternoon, and fishing behind port ops all day on sunday and maybe again on monday


----------



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

maybe i'll c u there


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just look for the dude in the Indianna Jones hat


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *chefpomp (10/21/2009)*Nice grouper. I work out on nasp if anyone wants to go sometime let me know. Or if anyone wants to go <U>*pomp fishing when the run gets hot*</U> let me know.


When does this generally happen???


----------



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm gonna check the tides, hope for no rain and wish for the best


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ill try and be there tomorrow night yall, ill be right beside robert showing him how to pull groupers outa their holes


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*chefpomp (10/21/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade>Nice grouper. I work out on nasp if anyone wants to go sometime let me know. Or if anyone wants to go <U>*pomp fishing when the run gets hot*</U> let me know.</DIV>

When does this generally happen??? 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_lblPostSignature>WOW!!!!! WHAT A RIDE. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

It should be starting in the next couple of weeks if the weather stays cool. The water temp has tobe in the lower 70s to upper 60s. Hopefully by then all the grass will be gone.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (10/22/2009)*awesome, i'll be hitting up the pier friday night, Port ops saturday afternoon, and fishing behind port ops all day on sunday and maybe again on monday


How do you find out when the pier will be open.

If its open tonight, what times will it be open.

Ill try to swing out there after I get off work.

Also Im off monday and will be out there if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

They post it in the Gosport, the screen as you enter the base, e-mails and word of mouth. The pier will be open every friday from 6pm to midnight for the next couple of months and on saturdays from 6am to 6pm. I'll be down behind port ops all day sunday and all day after 11:00 on Monday more than likely


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

if you dont have a military id can u fish out there with someone that does?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes somebody must sponsor you in order to get on base


----------



## firecon007 (Aug 13, 2008)

When did they open the area behind port ops for fishing? I thought it was off limit.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

shhhhhh dont broadcast that,lets just say it was taken care of :shedevil


----------



## firecon007 (Aug 13, 2008)

When did the base open the area behind port ops for fishing.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Two weeks ago, If you do go and fish there you must park your car across the street, not go past the yellow line by the oil spill clean up truck, or leave any fish guts/stains from cutting fish on the pavement


----------

